# Ruben Diaz & Chick Corea in Toronto



## rubendiaz (Jun 23, 2009)

Today I was with Chick and I had the privilege to play his Touchstone suite for him, along with new compositions for a Spanish Flamenco Jazz fusion project…

http://www.rdiaz.org/rdfoto31.html

http://www.rdiaz.org/rdfoto32.html

http://www.rdiaz.org/rdfoto33.html

http://www.rdiaz.org/rdfoto34.html

http://www.rdiaz.org/rdfoto36.html
I invite you to listen some music from my new album:
Andalusian Flavor 
2009 here:
http://www.myspace.com/rdiazflamencojazz

Best Regards
your friend 
Ruben Diaz
[email protected]


----------



## the-patient (May 19, 2009)

I could only dream of meeting Chick Corea.

That is some beautiful music you have on your MySpace, by the way.

I've been following your threads for some time, and I was wondering, which books would you recommend, to begin playing flamenco guitar - bearing in mind that my only experience finger picking, is with pop style music, but I have experience playing guitar in general, so pickup up new techniques isn't too hard at this point.

dylan


----------



## I_cant_play (Jun 26, 2006)

Seeing how RubenDiaz was banned apprently, I'll try to answer your question as best as I can. I've taken flamenco lessons from a very good player and I have 2 books. The general consensus seems to be that you should focus on learning to accompany singers and dancers at first. Ideally you could find someone to jam with in your community. The 2 books that I have steer you pretty well in that direction. They are both by Juan Martin

1. Solos Flamencos
2. El Arte Flamenco de la Guitarra

They both start at the beginner level but the second one moves very quickly (for me at least) so I am using both.

Best of luck!


----------

